

I'm scared of anonymous social networks and here's why - pawelkomarnicki
https://plus.google.com/+pawelkomarnicki/posts/eNQDFEJ7Qzx

======
valarauca1
A tool is just a tool, and any tool can be a weapon. You can use a hammer to
build a house, or remove a person from a house. You can cook food, or cook a
man alive with fire. A gun can feed you, or kill for you. Objects, ideas,
things have no morality to them, we assign morality to them with our action.

Ultimately any decision you make about a tool, or idea is just a reflection of
what you see in people. Assuming a tool will be used kill, hurt, or harm mean
that's all you expect of people. The realization of that made me want to see
the good in people, and trust that when given secrecy more people would rather
use it to better themselves, and those around them, then hurt harm their
brothers and sisters.

